# GFK Teichprojekt 2007



## Haiflyer (25. Apr. 2007)

moin moin

so da mein letzter thread leider untergegangen ist starte ich hier einfach nochma neu. jetzt auch kurz vor ende des baus.
bilder hab ich hochgeladen und mit zip gepackt.

was gibts zu sagen. wir ham knapp 2 jahre geplant und bauen jetzt seit november 06.

der teich wird mit gfk laminiert. 2 bodenabläufe 2 skimmer einen überlauf. 2 einläufe, einen filter bzw pflanzgraben. 2 ultra sieve vorfilter eine red devil II pumpe . uv lampe´, heizung und einen polygeyser als filter.

am ende wird er ca 40 kubik haben.

aber schaut euch am besten die bilder an. mach heut abend nochma neue.
hab ca 200bilder. werd die alle mal komprimiern und online stellen. vielleicht helfen sie ja dem ein oder andren der sich auch grad überlegt einen teich zu bauen.
PS ich kenn da auch ne sehr gute firma die gfk teiche macht.

ciao lucas 

hier noch der link


----------



## Silverstorm (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Schaut gut aus dein Projekt....
Würd auch gern einen GFK-Teich bauen....


----------



## Manuela (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Haiflyer,

da wir auch am Teich bauen sind ( siehe unser zweiter Teich ) , könntest Du mir mal den namen der Firma schicken.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

du hast post hehe.

vielen dank für die kommentare

werde euch auf dem laufenden halten

gestern sind die steine gekommen. gewicht zwischen 50 und 200kilo. richtig dicke dinger.

neue bilder gibts heut abend spätestens morgen.

teich is soweit bis auf die uferzone fertig laminiert und verohrt.

ciao lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so gibt neue pics. gestern und heut wurden die steine eingesetzt.

und der teich auf erdniveau runter gesägt.

hier nun die bilder

viel spaß damit 

ciao lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

weitere bilder


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

oben rechts sieht man den pflanzgraben.-
und das 2te bild unten rechts. zeigt den einlauf des wassers , mit dem der pflanzgraben gespeist wird.

außerdem sieht man 2 bodenabläufe.

und ich wollte die kante oben des gfks abbilden. sieht richtig richtig gut aus.

sind glaub ich bis es fertig is 4 lagen gfk eine lage vlies etc. 1 schicht lack und 2mal was zum versiegeln.

insgesamt ca 5-6mm dick


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so hab wieder neue bilder

am samstag is der teich fertig. dann muss er noch 5 tage aushärten und dann können wir ende nächster woche das wasser einlaufen lassen.

so hier noch die pics. vom pflanzgraben. das ganze wird so gebaut sein.
auf den absatz kommt ein "gitterrost" wie im bett quasi. dort werden die pflanzkörbe platziert.
das wasser kann wunderbar unter den körben bzw durch die körbe strömen.

war eine wahnsinns arbeit das alles so zu verschalen.

so hier die bilder

PS: zwischen filter und teich kommen steine. und damit diese nicht so besch.... aussehen kommen da pflanzen dazwischen. daher die roten rohre die da mit einbetoniert wurden.


----------



## Haiflyer (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so hier auf wunsch von Thomas. die bodenverrohrung etc


----------



## Haiflyer (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so sieht unsere baustelle im moment aus

und der sicherungskasten im Filterraum


----------



## Haiflyer (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

und so sah es ende letzten sommers aus


----------



## Thomas_H (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas,
toll;- und herzlichen Dank für deine Infos.  

Das hier ist ab jetzt mein Lieblingsbild;- einfach klasse der Ameisenhaufen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/11434&d=1178141468


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hehe thomas das hab ich gestern schon gemerkt das das dein lieblingsfoto ist.

war grad wieder unten und hab wild drauf los fotografiert. fühl mich langsam wie ein japanischer touri der alles fotografiert hehe.

neue bilder gibts heut abend


----------



## Frank (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

es ist heute abend 

Wo sind die Pics?


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi

hehe sorry war leider nicht da. spätestens morgen gibts viele viele pics.

ciao lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so hier jetzt ma neue pics. 

heut gibts noch die 2 lagen versiegelung und dann isser fertig. 

5 tage durchhärten und am nächsten samstag wird das wasser aufgedreht.

ciao lucas

PS: 
Bild 1: die 4 zugschieber der 2 boadenabläufe und 2 skimmer
Bild 2: Schmutzabläufe der 2 Ultra sieve
Bild 3: Verohrrung im Raum.
Bild 4: UV Lampe
Bild 5: Polygeyser


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Die ersten 3 bilder sind vom teich nachm abschleifen.
die letzten 2 da wollte ich die anlaminierten Steine zeigen.

Im Laufe der Woche gibts dann nochma neue bilder.


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

sehr saubere Arbeit, alle Achtung.    

Wenn alles in Betrieb geht, bitte berichte mal wie der Beadfilter funktioniert. (Ob er die Versprechen der Anbieter hält.)  

Soweit ich weiß, gibts hier noch keinen, der einen derartigen Filter sein eigen nennen darf.


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi

vielen Dank.

ja werd ich dann tun. bin auch ma gespannt wie er funktioniert. kommt ja aus new orleans und nach den überschwemmungen hatten die grobe lieferprobleme. glaub das is einer der ersten im jahre 2007 die mim schiff nach Deutschland ausgeliefert wurden.

was ich sehr angenehm finde ist die automatische reinigung. ab und zu mal den schieber ziehn und der rotz fließt weg.

keine lästigen schwämme mehr sauber machen etc.

PS: was versprechen die anbieter denn ?


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Das hast du dir gerade in deinen letzten beiden Sätzen selbst beantwortet.


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

war das nicht beim vorgänger auch schon so ? dachte der is auch selbstreinigend.
`?


----------



## Kazenom (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi,

wo bleiben die Bilder???

Gruß

Der Frank


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

die auf der letzten seite sind die aktuellsten. das Wetter ist momentan schlecht so das wir leider nicht weitermachen können.

neue bilder folgen sobald es welche gibt

ach und hier noch was an alle die ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken spielen sich einen GFK teich bauen zu lassen

die URL der Firma

http://www.tbg-gbr.de

da ist unser teich auch zu sehen.

ciao lucas


----------



## Mühle (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas,

einfach super Arbeit    .

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Kazenom (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

würde gerne den versiegelten teich sehen :beeten: 

Gruß

Der Frank


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi

wollte heute bilder machen leider hat uns das wetter einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht.

haben leider bei dem heute versiegelten pflanzgraben einen kleinen wasserschaden davon getragen der am DO behoben wird. spätestens dann wirds neue bilder geben.

sieht schon sehr sehr geil aus der teich. haben heut auch 3 mittlere japanische bäume am Teich platziert. sieht alles sehr harmonisch aus.

freu mich auf freitag. da wird das wasser aufgedreht.


----------



## Thomas_H (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> freu mich auf freitag. da wird das wasser aufgedreht.



*Stell die Cam bloß auf Video;- Wir wollen das auch...  *


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

alles klar mach ich.


----------



## herbi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Servus Lucas,
tolle Sache Dein Teich.
Freue mich schon auf Freitag!

Kannst du mir sagen wieviel 1m² von diesem GFK plus Harz und Schlußanstrich kostet?
Kann mann das selber auch machen?


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi

keine ahnung ob man das selber machen kann. wenn man ein bissel handwerklich begabt is bestimmt. sah nicht so kompliziert aus. was das allerdings kostet . keine ahnung. und dann kommt noch dazu rechne mal aus was es kostet wenn man es ausbessern muss weil mans halt doch selber ned sooooo toll hinbekommt. obs dann ned billiger is es gleich machen zu lassen.

einfach mal bei tbg anfragen.

so wies im moment aussieht wird das wasser erst samstag aufgedreht. heut wieder regen und wieder kleine schäden. je länger das durchtrocknet desto besser.


----------



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas, 


wird ein prima Teich und ich wünsche viel Erfolg beim Befüllen.  


 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi Rainer

danke und das aus dem Mund eines Koiprofis. das freut mich natürlich

werd gleich ma runter gehn und neue bilder machen

ciao lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so endlich wie versprochen die neuen bilder

bild 1: Hiblow 80 Verteiler für die Luft
blid 2: Pflanzgraben mit einem Gitter auf dem die Pflanzkörbe stehn. darunter kann das wasser durchströmen. die pflanzen stehen ca 25cm hoch
bild 3: Pflanzfilter und der erste Busch
bild 4: Rohre im Filterraum
bild 5: so siehts im moment aus.


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

bild 1: so siehts momentan aus
bild 2: bild aus dem teich. der terassenbaum verdeckt den Skimmer und den Überlauf
bild 3: hier wollte ich eine detailaufnahme des laminats zeigen. hier der Einlauf
bild 4: ca aus der mitte des teiches
bild 5: hier kommt die pumpe hin die einen teil des wassers aus dem pflanzgraben saugt und durch rohre zur Strämungsdüse befördert. 
um eine Strömung in den teich zu bekommen. der Rest des wassers läuft über einen Stein zurück in den teich --> kleiner wasserfall


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

bild 1: Strömungsdüse


----------



## Mühle (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas,

jeder sieht mit wieviel Liebe Du bei der Sache bist, einfach klasse  .

Sieht richtig perfekt aus und ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Freude mit dem Teich, aber den wirst Du bestimmt haben  .

Weitere Bilder sind immer erwünscht  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

bild 1: Bild von oben


----------



## Kazenom (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

einfach traumhaft !!!

Der Frank


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi frank

vielen Dank

das hört man natürlich gerne

PS Das dunkle im teich is nass. also keine sorge da is nichts falsch oder so. da is einfach nur feucht


----------



## herbi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Servus Lucas,
ich beneide dich um diesen tollen Teich!
Würde auch gerne mit GFK bauen aber es ist nicht finanzierbar.

Mach weiter so und versorge uns mit tollen Bildern.


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

werd ich tun. bald gibts neue bzw ein video. am wochenende dann


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,
ich kann nur sagen: *"Brilliant"*

Vielen Dank auch für die bisher tollen Bilder und ich freue mich mit dir, wenn du am Wochenende => "Wasser Marsch" sagen kannst. 

Vergess bloß das Video nicht :


----------



## rainthanner (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas, 


 


Da gibt es nichts zu beanstanden. Super gebaut. 



Über die Gesamtkosten könntest am Schluß noch eine kleine Aufstellung machen.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

ich glaub das lass ich lieber.  hehe

video gibts natürlich


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

@ Lucas,
nen Tausender hoch- oder runter können wir verkraften  


Mach


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

neuer status

hab heut den teich komplett gereinigt mim hochdruckreiniger. dabei haben wir noch einige wasserschäden entdeckt die letzte woche beim versiegeln passiert sind aufgrund des regeneinbruchs. 

neuer zeitpunkt des befüllens

VORRAUSSICHTLICH

MITTWOCH NÄCHSTE WOCHE.

es grüßt ein trauriger lucas


----------



## Thomas_H (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Merde










Kopf hoch Lucas;- die paar Tage gehen hoffentlich schnell für dich um.


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

ajo denk schon aber is ärgerlich. ham 3 wochen suppppppppper wetter. und dann grad wenns drauf ankommt regnets 10 MINUTEN die einem alles versauen


----------



## bimbi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo sehr schönes Projekt von Dir. 

Könntes du mal bitte eine Funktionszeichnung oder Skizze vom Pflanzenfilter einstellen.Finde ihn super einfach aufgebaut besonderst die Auflagefläche für die Röste.
Aber wie er funktioniert er Rohrtechnisch gesehen bei Dir ?

Und mit was füllst du noch in den Filter auser die Blumenkästen.

Haste eine Schmutzablauf am Pflanzenfilter oder wie haste das gelöst ?


----------



## koi1000 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Leute,

da der Lucas anscheinend keine Lust mehr hat aktuelle Bilder einzustellen, übernehme ich das mal für Euch!  

Grüße, Roman


----------



## Dieter62 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Roman 
Das ist super dann hau mal Bilder rein ich will alles sehen.


----------



## Kazenom (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

 Da haben die Jungs von TBG mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Bin mal auf das nächste Projekt gespannt. Wenn ich an das Erdloch vom Lukas denke   und jetzt seh was draus geworden ist.


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

ich glaubs ja ned. da is man mal n paar stunden ned up to date und schon werden hier wilde gerüchte in die welt gesetzt.

stimmt überhaupt nicht das ich keine lust mehr hab ROMAN. hatte nur noch keine zeit neue pics zu machen. aber das hast du ja gelöst.

haben heut den pflanzgraben gereinigt und mit wasser berfüllt.

im laufe der woche werden dann die körbe mit pflanzen befüllt und in den graben gestellt. dienstag abend oder mittwoch wird dann das wasser aufgedreht.

eine prinzipskizze des pflanzgrabens kann ich gern machen. allerdings denke ich wenn der cheffe ja jetzt hier auch angemeldet ist kann er das ja gern übernehmen
ÄTSCH.

ansonsten kann ich nur sagen haben die jungs wirklich super arbeit abgeliefert.wenn man an das loch denkt und was heut draus geworden ist.

vielen dank nochmal für alles.

bis zum "Richtfest"

ciao lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so kleines update

der pflanzgraben ist voll. und im teich läuft das wasser ebenfalls allerdings erstmal nur bis zum plateau.

hier das versprochene Video. als download

link


viel spaß


Lucas 

PS: werde euch über alles auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## rainthanner (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

und wie kann ich das jetzt sehen? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Merde;
ich seh nix Lucas  

Ich hasse diese Seite;- Hab ich noch nie was gesehen


----------



## Kazenom (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi,

einfach auf den Link gehen, ganz ruter scrollen dann auf "free" (unten rechts).
Die 0,9 minuten warten und anschliesend in der mitte den code eingeben, fertig!


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Moin,

blöde Frage am Rande.
Mit was kann ich .mov Datein anschauen?


----------



## bimbam (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

quicktime


----------



## Hypo (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Na da bin ich mal neugierig  wie das alles in fertigen zustand aussieht.


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

jap auf die seite gehn und unten FREE dann den code eingeben der da steht, und runterladen.

dann sieht mans.

ja bin auch gespannt wies aussieht wenn alles fertig is und die fisch WG umgezogen ist.

werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten 

ciao lucas


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Jetzt hat's geklappt  

Super;- Danke Lucas.
Wahnsinnstechnik


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas

Toller GFK Teich 

aber wer war für Kameraführung und Regie verantwortlich ?    

mfG


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

ich hehe Entschuldigung. nächstes mal mach ich natürlich noch dolby digital sound rein und so.

also teich is zur Hälfte gefüllt.
werde auch wenn die bretter weg sind die ultra sieve mal filmen und die ganze verrohrung.

ciao lucas


----------



## Kazenom (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

freu mich schon drauf!!!

Der Frank


----------



## Kazenom (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

gibt es schon was neues zu berichten?

Der Frank


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi

ihr könnts ja kaum abwarten hehe
nein gibt noch nichts neues. morgen wird das wasser aufgedreht und der teich voll gemacht

donnerstag wird dann die taufe vollzogen hehe mit allen die dran mitgearbeitet haben

ciao lucas 

PS. bilder folgen


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

TEICH LÄUFT

alles angeschlossen und teich läuft.

bilder gibts später


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

bilder die 2te


----------



## Manuela (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Und wo sind die Bilder von der Party ????



Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Kazenom (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

sieht ja traumhaft schön aus die anlage.......
ja genau, wo sind die partybilder???

Der Frank


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

was für ne party?

heut waren nur die da die am teich den letzten schliff geholfen haben.

die einweihungsparty gibts erst im sommer. wenn alles RICHTIG läuft und die neuen bewohner ALLE da sind.

ciao lucas


----------



## Kazenom (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi,

achso, hoffe es kommen bis dahin noch ein paar bilder!

Gruß

Der Frank


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

werd mich bemühen ja. bin allerdings bald ne woche in urlaub.


----------



## herbi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Servus @ all,

ich weiß wo das nächste Forumtreffen stattfindet!


: : : : : 



Toller Teich!   

Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas,

absolut gelungener Teich, jetzt musst du nur noch die Außenanlage in schwung bringen.  

@ herbi ist das dann bei dir? .... hab ichs nicht soweit


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Nach dem Urlaub wird die aussenanlage in Angriff genommen mit Bambuszaun etc. halt alles eben japanisch.

ciao lucas


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Ich bin begeistert  

Ich armer Wicht;- Jetzt hast du mir mein ganzes Selbstbewußtsein genommen


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

>



:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 

Ich brauch gleich nen Psychiater.  
(Hab ich nen Glück, daß wir hier ne Irrenanstalt für mich haben  )


----------



## koi1000 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe noch ein paar Bilder - erst macht der Lucas alle heiß, dann spart er an Bildmaterial! Vielleicht ist er auch noch zu aufgeregt wegen seinem "geilen" Teich! 
:__ nase:


----------



## rainthanner (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*



			
				koi1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist er auch noch zu aufgeregt wegen seinem "geilen" Teich!
> :nase:



Gut;- wir machen das so:

Nach reiflichem nur zuschauen gewinne ich jetzt im Lotto und ruf euch an.


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so bin von der uni wieder da und jetzt gehts erstma runter zum teich hehe

roman nein der teich ist nicht GEIL *haha*


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

so hier mal neue bilder.
fische schwimmen alle putzmunter umher. haben den alten filter noch mitlaufen lassen zwecks bakterien etc und gewohntes wasser.
fressen tun se auch und zwar richtig hehe.

is aber noch ziemlich leer der teich. 

so hier nun die bilder

ciao lucas


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Also eins muß ich ja sagen:

Du bist echt fies zu mir :schizo 

Ich will auch so einen Teich  

..., aber was macht der Oase Pott da am Teichrand?


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

sag ich doch. das is der pott ausm alten teich. sprich mit den alten bakterien etc. den lassen wir die erste woche mitlaufen das die alten bakterien ins wasser kommen etc. gewohntes umfeld für die fische

glaub die ham muskelkater. soviel und solange bahnen konnten die noch nie schwimmen hehe.


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas 

sehr,sehr schön !

an dem Teil wirst Du lange Deine Freude haben

     


gratuliere !


----------



## karpfenalex (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas

ich sag zu Deinen Teich  nur  

Viel Freude mit Deinen neuen Teich und alles gute für die Kois

Gruß
Alex


----------



## herbi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Servus Lucas,

            


Wünsche Dir und deinen Lieben schöne Stunden am Teich!


----------



## Thorsten (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

sieht *richtig* klasse aus


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hi Lucas,

auch von mir: Hast du super hinbekommen.    

Ich wünsche dir *viel* *Spaß* an deinem neuen "Naherholungsgebiet".


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hallo Lucas!

Ganz toll hinbekommen! 

Ein super Teich für Deine Koi - und die Randgestaltung mit den riesigen Steinen gefällt mir!

ECHT KLASSE!


----------



## Dieter62 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

Hy
Also ich muß auch mal sagen das die Jungs von TBG an diesen Teich ganze Arbeit geleistet haben,  denn ich lese immer Lucas haste toll hinbekommen denn die Arbeit haben doch die Jungs von TBG gemacht.


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

klar hab ich das toll hinbekommen. die jungs von tbg standen meistens nur rum und ham geraucht. bzw der cheffe stand nur rum. gelle roman 

teich is grasgrün von den algen. kam gestern ausm urlaub wieder und dacht ich seh nicht recht. weis jemand woran das liegt bzw wie man das beseitigt.


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*



> klar hab ich das toll hinbekommen. die jungs von tbg standen meistens nur rum und ham geraucht. bzw der cheffe stand nur rum. gelle roman



Hi Haiflyer
Na hoffentlich nich auch auf deine Kosten !! : 
Ist Rauchen nicht an öffentlichen Plätzen verboten ??!!  



> teich is grasgrün von den algen. kam gestern ausm urlaub wieder und dacht ich seh nicht recht. weis jemand woran das liegt bzw wie man das beseitigt.



Würd sagen das diese Algenblüte so ne Art " Neuteichsyndrom" darstellt. 
Was da  heißt ,die ganze Biologie muss sich erst einstellen,aber da dies noch nicht der Fall ist,-somit kommt es zwangläufig zu ner Algenblüte . Gibt sich aber nach einiger Zeit ( Wochen?):

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: GFK Teichprojekt 2007*

hi

jop is tatsächlich die fehlende biologie

saß eben mal ne halbe stunde am Wasser und hab mit den fingern geplätschert und dabei immer n bissel futter reingegeben, dass die fische das plätschern mit dem futter assoziieren.
hat auch gut geklappt. unser größter kam schon bis ca 1cm vor die finger und ich konnte ihn leicht berühren und er ist nicht abgehauen. ich bekomm die noch zahm hehe.

also dann viel spaß noch

ciao lucas


----------

